# R35 GTR vs Fortune RX7 - Road Shoot



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Since it was nice weather this weekend, we met up with Quail who kindly did some photography for us on our Demo cars - Carbonised R35 & Fortune RX7

Here are some of his shots:





































and the car we used to take the shots from was an MK5 R32 Golf sporting our KR Carbon Bonnet


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

few more..


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

real nice,though the RX-7 needs different alloys


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice pics!!!

Wheels on the RX look naff though - too small and too far in. :thumbsup:


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

thought you'd say that.. new rims arrived today! had to have them custom made for the negative off-set!




























Check out the dish on these babies...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

that's :smokin:


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Absolute stunning stuff guys.

Love the Fortune kit.:bowdown1::bowdown1:

Would go out and buy an RX7 just for that kit . .if it wouldn't cost me 2.000.000Yen to get the thing on the car:chuckle:

By the way the R35 looks transparent on thoses pics against the RX7 . .sorry.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Beautiful R35 and Rx7.

I would have a smaller numberplate on the front of the Rx7 though


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Hope you boys return those wheels their original owners there's a farmer somewhere missing them:










Yep thought so, these have the same dish on them!


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

jmotors said:


> Absolute stunning stuff guys.
> 
> Love the Fortune kit.:bowdown1::bowdown1:
> 
> ...


Is there an R35 on the photos??? :nervous:

The RX7 looks quality, love that kit.


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

must...fight..urge..to convert...to rotary..ahhhhhhhh:thumbsup:


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Looking great guys! I see you didn't waste any time getting your carbon goodies onto your R35!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

great pics! :thumbsup:

love the fortune kit on the RX! 

damn, if this kit and the fitting wouldn't be that expensive... :bawling:


----------

